# Toll zum Testen der Grafikkarte



## StupidBoy (23. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

da meine Grafikkarte Bildfehler produziert und ich das Problem via Software (Treiber) nicht vollständig lösen konnte suche ich ein Tool mit dem ich die Grafikkarte auf Hardwarefehler überprüfen kann, ähnlich zum Beispiel "Memtest 86" mit dem man den Arbeitsspeicher auf Fehler überprüfen kann.

Hat jemand entsprechendes an der Hand?

Grüße


----------



## soyo (23. Juli 2006)

Ja es gibt ein *Tool* , was aber nur auf Fehler untersucht, die durch Overclocking hervorgerufen wurden: http://wintotal.de/Software/index.php?rb=61&id=1638


gruß soyo


----------

